# Font sizes in TiVo displays



## lebowits (Apr 11, 2002)

Is there any way to change the font size in the various TiVo displays? For example, I'm thinking about the "guide" and "info" overlays or in the various menus? I hate to admit it, but even in HD, the menus are getting a bit hard to read.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Nope

Edit: Maybe use this as an excuse to buy a bigger TV.


----------



## lebowits (Apr 11, 2002)

My wife suggested that last night. Unfortunately, I don't think that's in the cards right now.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That's funny, for some reason I guessed you wanted bigger fonts.. I'd vote for MUCH smaller fonts, so I can fit more info on the screen at one time!!


----------



## lebowits (Apr 11, 2002)

I would very much like BIGGER fonts, though frankly, having the fonts be selectable larger or smaller wold be a very nice feature.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I always thought the fonts were already huge


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I always thought the fonts were already huge


For the Roamio, they made them taller but skinnier. IMHO, they made them harder to read. However, they are trying to be like iOS and Android with their modern font.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm all for a font size option!

The fonts are fine for large TV's but too small for smaller TV's. I use the SD menus on my Bedroom Premiere with a 19 inch TV because they're easier to read.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I highly doubt they will ever provide a font size option. So much of their UI is based on a fixed size font.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lebowits said:


> Is there any way to change the font size in the various TiVo displays? ...


Yes.

See your optometrist for details.



Seriously, if you havent' had your eyes examined in the past few years, you're overdue.


----------

